# Finch eggs wanted



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

any finch breeders out there got any infertile eggs they don't want?

Im based in harlow, essex for any one local or if you are further away and have quite a few recently laid (infertile) eggs and don't mind posting them if I cover the costs. Need as many as possible.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

*eggs*

best off getting a few zebra finches mate, then you've got your own supply.


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

studley said:


> best off getting a few zebra finches mate, then you've got your own supply.


Hi, yeah I will be but I wont be getting them till nearer Christmas. I was getting eggs from my local pet shop but the birds there arnt laying a great deal at the moment, getting about 1 a week :gasp:

My egg eater needs a few more than that lol.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

What about quail eggs from tesco?


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tomcat said:


> What about quail eggs from tesco?


I use those for my older and much larger male, but the female is much smaller.


----------



## entbiker (Nov 17, 2008)

tom495 said:


> I use those for my older and much larger male, but the female is much smaller.


Got no eggs at moment as both my females feeding young, but your welcome to couple of babies when they ready to go mate : victory:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

entbiker said:


> Got no eggs at moment as both my females feeding young, but your welcome to couple of babies when they ready to go mate : victory:


Cheers mate, once my garage is done, that's when im getting/allowed to get some, ill give you a shout :2thumb:


----------



## entbiker (Nov 17, 2008)

tom495 said:


> Cheers mate, once my garage is done, that's when im getting/allowed to get some, ill give you a shout :2thumb:


No probs if I got some when your ready :2thumb: if not should at least have some eggs: victory:


----------

